# Night hunting lights?



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I found a web page advertising night hunting lights here in Texas and was wondering if anybody had any knowlege of them. I am not real up on posting stuff so I am sorry you will have to into the web address your self. http://www.feederlights.com/ The company is Texasboars located in Canton Texas. Sounds interesting but would like to here from others. Thanks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That aint what I typed !!!!!!!!!. I don't know what happened but the info is right. Hey Chris can you see me through my computer? Man all that time trying to spell everything and think out the wording and it does its own thing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The software automatically takes the name of the page, and renames the link to that. I need to figure that out. It's annoying.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Problem fixed. Now posting a url will auto link it, but not rename it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok but you didnt answer my question can you see me through my computer?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Have one of there hog lights on the feeder at the house to see the deer at night with a spotting scope. They do work. Its about 350 yards from the house and would be easy to shoot something under it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the Imfo-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> That aint what I typed !!!!!!!!!. I don't know what happened but the info is right. Hey Chris can you see me through my computer? Man all that time trying to spell everything and think out the wording and it does its own thing.


I'd think you'd be used to that being as though your married.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea but I thought I controlled the key board. LOL!!!! As my other would say "Once again there you go thinking"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rondy...just accept it. And everything will be ok.









Then do your own thing.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been using the LightForce 170 spot light for the last 7 years.

I use the model that clips on to the scope.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats what I use Gerhard with a red filter but mine's hand held. I've just (came through today) ordered a 12v battery so I can sit in a highseat and call at night or walk with shooting sticks.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thats what I use Gerhard with a red filter but mine's hand held. I've just (came through today) ordered a 12v battery so I can sit in a highseat and call at night or walk with shooting sticks.


Mattuk,

Do yourself a favor.

Get a dimmer for the 170 and forget about the red filter.

I only shoot with a white light and dimmer switch.

Jackal and Cape Fox and Caracal as well as all the other species here is not bothered by a white light, what bother them is when a bright light is switch on. With a dimmer you turn up the volume slowly until you have enough light to take the shot.

A dimmer will also give you more battery life out of the 12v.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Gerhard but I like the red filter for foxes.

A couple of weeks ago Roberta shut the plug to my lamp it the door of the landrover so I ordered a cigarette lighter extension cable from amazon for $5 and fitted the pug to the lamp and then put 2 female spade end convectors on to the female pug wires and now I have a portable lamp! I only gave her a small thrashing for it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I purchased some flashlight style lighte from Elusive Wildlife Technologies.com last year that work great very compact and light and will cast light out to 250 yds. You can choose between Red GreenBlue and White Light beams. The quick mount scope allows me to put on and take off and under a minute. If really interested in these lights pm me for some major money savings.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

You are wanting to light up your feeder for shooting unwanted guest at night. Am I correct ? 
If so then go to home Depot or Lowes or heck even walmart and get you 3 or 4 of those solar powered "spot" style lights. The ones like you see people use to light up a flag or such. Place them around the feeder, pointed down toward the ground under the feeder and BAM you have a great feeder light that is CHEAP !!!

Hope this helps !
Luke


----------

